# fecal disempaction



## Colliemom (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there a code for manual disempaction of feces (for the diagnosis of fecal impaction, ICD-9-CM 560.39) without moderate or deep sedation performed at the patient's bedside?  

(45915, removal of fecal impaction is used when the procedure was performed under anesthesia, which this was not.)


----------



## Treetoad (Nov 25, 2008)

If there's no anesthesia involved, you would need to code the appropriate E&M service.


----------

